
Wood for Trees interactive global temperature graphs - Gravityloss
http://woodfortrees.org/plot/
======
Gravityloss
You can easily compare different data series there.

Example:
[http://woodfortrees.org/plot/uah/mean:20/plot/rss/mean:20/pl...](http://woodfortrees.org/plot/uah/mean:20/plot/rss/mean:20/plot/hadcrut4gl/mean:20/from:1960/plot/gistemp/mean:20/from:1960/offset:-0.3)

For example satellite data has only more recent data points.

